# Liquid Suppliers (nic Flavourless)



## Fog-e (14/4/14)

Hi, does anyone know where I can source flavourless nicotine in Cape Town, other than from Oupa (Vapour Mountain). I have run out and VM are out of stock till Thursday (at which time I may not be able to collect).
Thanks


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)

Houtbay? Valley Vapour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fog-e (14/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Houtbay? Valley Vapour


Thanks, bit far for me - am in northern suburbs. But thanks for responding Tyler


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)

Cool man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

hahaha @Fog-e, you are such a typical capetonian hahaha, it's not that far... i'm in table view and we often go out that side for jus a drive or for breakfast

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fog-e (14/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha @Fog-e, you are such a typical capetonian hahaha, it's not that far... i'm in table view and we often go out that side for jus a drive or for breakfast


I know!!!!  I am the worst when it comes to driving!
But also, add R80 petrol to the price and it doesn't make that much sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan (14/4/14)

Hi Fog-e, what quantity and mg/ml do you need? PM me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

